# I want to become a makeup artist!



## adri702 (Oct 29, 2010)

I wanted to know how to be a makeup artist without getting a cosmetology license. But if i had to how long does that usually take? Could i start working at mac and get my foot in the door there? how long would it take? Im currently in Las Vegas now and i will be moving to San Diego and i want to start a great career! Please help!!!


----------



## HeatherNicole (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey hon,

  	Congrats on your pursuit of becoming a makeup artist!
  	Here's a few tips:

  	Practice! Start researching techniques, products, and reading different mu books and watching dvd's or even you tube videos, get your girlfriends and practice.
  	Stay connected with Mac's website and look for store events such as studio talk; its a sit down kind of event but you get useful info, product knowledge and again you get to see the persons technique.
  	Look for area workshops. Makeup stores like Naimes have workshops with the company I trained with in New York and other companies. Spend a weekend or evening learning and then practice.
  	Practice does make perfect!
  	As for schooling because you are in cali you would have more access to great makeup school's then I had in Virginia, so take advantage of that.
  	Find a makeup artist and ask to assist them, yes you'll be doing grunt work, BUT it's an inavaluable (s/p?) opportunity.

  	Begin building your kit, check out the product reviews here, participate in FOTD to begin getting feedback and gentle critiques, and enjoy!

  	The biggest thing I can recommend is to never give up! I have had a pleasant experience in this industry, but I know some haven't, so no matter what you encounter,answers you don't get believe you in enough to carry you through today, and then tomorrow and so on and so forth!

  	Good luck doll,

  	h


----------



## LorraineER (Oct 30, 2010)

Cosmetology license requirements vary from state to state. That license requires a certain amount of hours of instruction(varies state to state- here it's 1,500 hrs) at a beauty school, you have to be over 16 (or whatever age your state requires) you have to have up to a certain grades education and the school you attend may require a g.e.d or diploma. After you complete school you then take the state board test to get your license.
  	I don't know exactly what's required to do makeup though, but you could do some research into that (ETA- in our state 40 hrs of instruction is required for a license, once again it will vary by location) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'd imagine there are a ton of makeup courses in CA. Also, check your state's cosmetology board website!
  	Good luck!


----------

